# Feel My Legs, I'm a Racer #7



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

so you're a climber, eh?

Feel My Legs, I’m a Racer #7 Date and Time | True Love Health


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

That video of Canton Ave. is awesome. Pure carnage. Althoug I did like the dude in blue jeans on a commuter bike who just rode right up the middle and over the top. 

JSR


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

JSR said:


> That video of Canton Ave. is awesome. Pure carnage. Althoug I did like the dude in blue jeans on a commuter bike who just rode right up the middle and over the top.
> 
> JSR


+1..... That was a killer video. The dude on the commuter bike in jeans made it look easy..


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

OMG That Canton Video is the BEST EVER! Some of those guys POWERED up and others Were Powering up and just couldnt keep it going. AWSOME video Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JSR said:


> That video of Canton Ave. is awesome. Pure carnage. Althoug I did like the dude in blue jeans on a commuter bike who just rode right up the middle and over the top.
> 
> JSR


direct link: 

its kinda like Fargo St. without the cobbles. Can't imagine...





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/32720991">Dirty Dozen Race 2011-Canton Ave</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user6333659">Matt Dayak</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

congrats to everyone who braved the steep climbs in the rain! 

alas, I hid under the covers 

High-fives to Jon Budinoff for dominating all 10 climbs :thumbsup:


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

almost made it to the top!


----------



## dspiel (Apr 3, 2012)

did he slip or did he just gas out?


----------

